# Soylent Green Anyone



## rabbitgeek (Aug 14, 2011)

http://www.examiner.com/pets-in-oakland/soylent-green-anyone
"Soylent Green Anyone" by Sami Segale
Oakland (CA) Examiner

All pig breeders and rabbit breeders need to read this article. It talks about freedom to produce our own food. Starts talking about raising a market pig then discusses Debe Bell's rabbits in Colorado.

Have a good day!


----------

